# me=newbie need help :)



## ddr (27. März 2003)

hi ich würde gerne selber musik am pc designen(machn halt  )
also ich würde gerne selber
techno trance house , elektronische musik also , designen.

welche programme brauch ich dafür?und wo bekommen ich wenn möglich deutsche tutorials 

ich habe genau null erfahrung damit und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen , danke


----------



## AKM<2b> (27. März 2003)

bei null erfahrung würde ich dir erstmal das magixzeug empfehlen (Music maker 2003 49 Euro oder techno maker 19 Euro)
dann noch Fruityloops was schon etwas komplexer ist aber auch mehr möglichkeiten bietet. 
und danach Reason oder Cubase etc wozu mann schon fortgeschritten sein sollte. 
Das ganze wird von oben nach unten teurer....
Und die Handbücher sollten für den Anfang die Tutorials ersetzen.

http://www.magix.de
http://www.fruityloops.com
http://www.propellerheads.de
http://www.steinberg.de 

2b


----------



## x-visions (27. März 2003)

Also ich würde Dir Fruityloops empfehlen!
Ist nicht so schwierig und kann trotzdem was(nur ein bisschen beschäftigen muss man sich schon damit)

Ansonsten vielleicht Cubase


----------

